# Lost Racing Pigeon



## Samantha B (May 13, 2021)

My daughter found a lost and scared racing pigeon. We are looking for a rescue that can re-home this poor bird. I need to find someone in our area. We are in Pleasanton, CA. Can anyone help?

Samantha


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you are on FB, plse join the Palomacy Help Group for Pigeon and Dove rescue. They might be able to assist you. Have you put down water and seed for him? Is he in a secure place?


----------



## Dina Masterson (May 14, 2021)

Samantha B said:


> My daughter found a lost and scared racing pigeon. We are looking for a rescue that can re-home this poor bird. I need to find someone in our area. We are in Pleasanton, CA. Can anyone help?
> 
> Samantha


I just found one too I'm over in Modesto CA.
Leg band AU ARPU-2017-55223


----------

